# Torremuelle Torreblanca



## Gary4RT (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi all. I like the torremuelle and torreblanca areas of Costa del sol and wondered if anyone could recommend a real estate agent to help in my property search? I expect difficulty as i seek a private but small villa within walking distance of the train stations. I note that most villas in these areas are large marble palaces. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gary4RT said:


> Hi all. I like the torremuelle and torreblanca areas of Costa del sol and wondered if anyone could recommend a real estate agent to help in my property search? I expect difficulty as i seek a private but small villa within walking distance of the train stations. I note that most villas in these areas are large marble palaces. Any advice appreciated.


 I lived there and loved it! The agent I used, I wouldnt recommend and I dont think he's there anymore. But there is, or there was an agent in the block by the school I believe???................. and no, theyre not all marble palaces - mine wasnt - mine was a three bed villa, with a pool, overlooking the sea (and the main road). It really is a great place to live - everything is so close and everyone is so friendly

Jo xxx


----------



## Gary4RT (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi jojo. I was hoping you would respond I saw from my forum search that you have lived there. I took a walk around there last summer but it's difficult to get a feel for what's behind the walls. I tried to contact that agent but their web site doesnt seem to work so maybe they've gone? There doesn't seem to be much for sale at torremuelle hence my expanding my search to Torreblanca, although torremuelle remains my favourite. I'm in no rush so can be patient. Do you mind if i ask if you used the local pubs restaurants & shops when you lived there and did you hop on and off the trains as us my intention?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gary4RT said:


> Hi jojo. I was hoping you would respond I saw from my forum search that you have lived there. I took a walk around there last summer but it's difficult to get a feel for what's behind the walls. I tried to contact that agent but their web site doesnt seem to work so maybe they've gone? There doesn't seem to be much for sale at torremuelle hence my expanding my search to Torreblanca, although torremuelle remains my favourite. I'm in no rush so can be patient. Do you mind if i ask if you used the local pubs restaurants & shops when you lived there and did you hop on and off the trains as us my intention?


My husband commuted to the UK for work and yes - he would catch the train to Malaga airport (it isnt expensive) and I would pick him up from the station when he returned - it was perfect and quicker than driving. The kids used it to go to Fuengirola, Plaza Major in Malaga too - so yes, it was a real bonus having it there. Behind the station you've got countryside for dog walking and wandering around, then the school that my children attended which was brilliant. There was a little "British" supermarket and a Spanish one and the bars and restaurants - yes, we used to go to the one on the corner with friends.... I still have friends who live there, who may be able to help. I'll message them and see what they have to say - in fact one of them comes on here from time to time

Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Gary I just googled and found a list of properties. Property in Torremuelle, Spain - Property for sale

Also 
Property for sale Torremuelle OLG Spain

Both with properties from studios to huge mansions 

Hope this helps


----------



## Gary4RT (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Jojo it would be great to link up with a resident, I really appreciate your help. Like I said I am in no rush but do want to become more familiar with torremuelle, I will probably stay at one of the hotels this coming easter. I sold my place in nerja last year with the intention of finding somewhere less touristy but better connected. Torremuelle seems to tick all the boxes. All best. Gary.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gary4RT said:


> Thanks Jojo it would be great to link up with a resident, I really appreciate your help. Like I said I am in no rush but do want to become more familiar with torremuelle, I will probably stay at one of the hotels this coming easter. I sold my place in nerja last year with the intention of finding somewhere less touristy but better connected. Torremuelle seems to tick all the boxes. All best. Gary.


 The irony is that I've got friends in Nerja and we're going over there in a couple of weeks with a vieew to buying somewhere there!! We just want a "bolthole" for now - somewhere to escape to for the odd weekend or week. We're looking at an apartment overlooking Burrianna Beach.

Jo xxx


----------



## Gary4RT (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for that siobhan. I have indeed been searching the listings but they never give an exact location or a link to Google maps Street view. So it's always difficult to get a proper feel for them.


----------



## Gary4RT (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi jojo. Strange but i cant seem to pm you. Nerja great but very busy in summer. Burriana beach is world class. Devalued £ makes buying expensive at moment but my guess is it will get better this year. My apartment was at carrabeo parking was always a problem. Let me know if you need any info on nerja. G


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Gary4RT said:


> I tried to contact that agent but their web site doesnt seem to work so maybe they've gone?


There is still an agency in Torremuelle, as jojo said in the building opposite the entrance to the college - their office is from the other side of the building though.

Pisos en Benalmádena | Inmobiliarias Benalmádena |TERRENA GESTION INMOBILIARIA

I forgot the agent's name but he speaks English quite well and he also lives locally in Torremuelle.

There is another agent without an office based in Torremuelle, I think he is also a secretary of the urbanisation. He knows quite a few people in the area and may be able to help. I forgot his name as well, sorry.

Urbanizaci?n Torremuelle, Benalmadena Costa


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Just remembered the agent's name is Antonio (Terrena Gestion Immobiliaria).


----------



## Gary4RT (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for your help Sadlybroke, I will drop them an e-mail. All best. G


----------



## LINAA (Jan 17, 2017)

*torremuelle property*



Gary4RT said:


> Hi all. I like the torremuelle and torreblanca areas of Costa del sol and wondered if anyone could recommend a real estate agent to help in my property search? I expect difficulty as i seek a private but small villa within walking distance of the train stations. I note that most villas in these areas are large marble palaces. Any advice appreciated.


Hi Alan! I have been living in Torremuelle for a while now, it's a charming place, very calm and its very close to the train station as it is to the sea, the state agent i used to buy my property and which offered me an english speaking agent was hiperprop.com, im sure they still have properties in Torrmuelle. Check them on google!

In any case, I recommend you to get a solicitor between you and the state agent, in case you don't have one already i recommend mine, bru&muñozabogados, they are native English speaking solicitors in Benalmadena, and can help you with your purchase.

Good luck!


----------



## Nerjaboy (Dec 7, 2019)

I realise this was a long time ago. Can I ask where you decided on in the end. I am in similar situation needing to move from Nerja and the Torremuelle / Benalmadena Pueblo area seems to have the transport connections I want. Many thanks


----------

